# Katrina evacuee pigeon needs home



## MissM (Oct 13, 2005)

i have been relocated from new orleans to massachusetts. at home in new orleans, i had a 5 room shot gun apartment. basically a hallway with rooms attached to it. i was able to let my pigeon out of his loft and let him soar. he would then walk the floors of the house and check out my dog and her stuffed toys, as well as my feet. his loft was in my studio so as i worked he would watch and coo to get my attention. he would sit in my lap while i did my email and cluck like a little chicken. i had a friend who wrote a film about a pigeon that flies to the moon. the builtsets andbrought a whole bunch of film equipment to the house ...we sewed him moon suit and he patiently sat there while we filmed him. (my pigeon is a star!) i love my pigeon,and my friends do too. after the hurricane everyone asked how he was...silly huh?
anyways my life was as it was and at the time i got him i was totally able to care for all of us. not planning for a natural disaster to pull us away from our chosen home. i have lost all of my clients and job, i have to find a way to support myself, and the place i am in in is small, crowded and expensive. i dont have the luxury of time or setting to give my lil boy the attention he deserves. hes cranky and paces because im never around. im terrified to place an ad in the paper for a "free pigeon" as i worry someone will lie to me about their intentions that may place his life in peril ( either turn him into snake food or decide to "let him free") hes imprinted on me and completely oblivious to a world that may hurt or abuse him. i found this site hoping i could find someone with enough love and room to take him in. i was looking at many years with my sweet bird, now im so displaced and see a different life and it doesnt seem comfortable for him. i need to find a stable place for him. someone who can give him some daily attention . can anyone help me? i have saved some money to send him. thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi MissM,

I'm very sorry you have to give up your beloved bird. There is a pigeon sanctuary in Burleson TX that would likely take your bird. I, also, would be happy to take your beloved pet. I'm located in Southern California. Pigeons can be safely shipped in special shipping boxes through the US Post Office Express Mail service.

Here's a link to Val's place in Texas: http://www.pigeonplace.com/

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bless you, Terry.
My heart broke while reading the story.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello MissM,

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your home and job, and now you have to give up your sweet pigeon.

Sounds like this pigeon is very happy with you and I'm sure it will be hard to give him up.

Would you like someone to keep the bird temporarily until you get better settled?


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would keep your bird. I think he will be happy to see you some, instead of not at all. I know all about financial problems, but for a companion like your pigeon, I would find the time and money for him. I am extremely sorry to hear what has happend. If you would like to talk, you can e-mail me at [email protected]
i may be able to talk my parents into letting me take your bird in and until you can spend time with him, then i will send him back. I have pleant of other pigeons and I might find him a companion. Do you know what type of breed he is? Extremely sorry about your situation. 
~Tim


----------

